# Photoshop, 2 Kreise, einen ausschneiden . . .



## Fakespace (13. April 2003)

Hi

wollt auch mal mit Photoshop bißchen rumspielen, hab mich dann an einige Tutorials gemacht aber irgendwie geht das meste nich :-(

folgendes problem:
in dem Tut steht, ich soll erst ein neues Bild machen, dann auf nem neuen Layer (Ebene?!) einen Kreis und diesen ausfüllen. SO, da fängt es dann schon an, wenn ich das Füllwerkzeug nehme, und auf den Kreis klicken will kommt ne Fehlermeldung





> konnte Werkzeug nicht benutzen weil Inhalt der Ebene nicht direkt bearbeitet werden kann


so, aber ich hab es jetzt hingebracht das der Kreis von Anfang an ausgefüllt ist.

Dann soll ich nen zweiten Kreis (nen kleineren) in den ersten machen, ENTF drücken und ich hätte nen ausgehöhlten Kreis. Das geht aber nich, er löscht dann immer nur den zweiten Kreis. Kann es sein, dass das daran liegt, dass er für den zweiten Kreis immer automatisch ne neue Ebene erstellt ?


THX


----------



## Tim C. (13. April 2003)

Arbeite mal mit dem runden Auswahl Werkzeug anstelle des Shape Werkzeugs. Und füllen von Auswahlen geht mit Alt + Backspace


----------



## pReya (15. April 2003)

Ist die Ebene auf der du den Kreis erstellen willst leer ?? Wenn nicht solltest du sie Vorher rastern (Rechte Maustaste auf die ebene klicken und rastern anwählen)


----------

